# Saw more deer today in NW GA . . .



## MCG DAWG (Dec 9, 2006)

. . than I ever have before.  Still came home empty handed.  Due to the cold and the full moon didn't get in the stand till about 9:15.  At 10:30 the party started as a small spike chased two does across the hardwood draw in front of my stand.  Could have shot the larger of the does but I was more "horn hunting" today.  

Later, a different spike and a buttonhead fed in front of me on acorns for a good 30 minutes.  I hit the doe bleat to see how they'd respond and something came tearing up the draw to me, either winded me, or saw me throw the rifle up as all I got was a couple of stomps, two blows, then I saw white tail retreating.   The spike and the button seemed unbothered by the whole thing and left about 12:30.  

Had my dad with me and he didn't want to stay all day so we left and got some lunch.  I headed back in at 3pm and spooked 5 does going into my stand.  Was trying to ease in but still spooked 'em.  Waited a good 2-3 minutes after they were gone looking for ANYTHING in the area and saw nothing, took two more steps, and THE MAN takes off.  All I saw was a BIG rack heading through the woods.  

Sat in that stand anyway and saw nothing.  Just at the end of shooting time I got out of the stand, went 20 yards, and jumped 10-12 does coming across the side of the mountain.   Visibility wasn't good and I didn't risk a 50 yard running shot.  

Great day, loved the activity.  Days like today are what will keep me coming back.


----------



## Robk (Dec 9, 2006)

gotta love a rut with no leaves on the trees and for the most part having the woods to yourself this time of year. 


I saw 4 bucks and 9 does on wednesday.  put one buck down.


Rob


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Great Day!*

I am heading down to Paradise after chruck to hunt the rest of the day.  I will be up on the south end, low on the mountain.  Good Luck!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope you got to see something.  Had my niece's christening and my wife's work had a deal I had to attend and didn't get to go back in the woods.  I was DYING to do an all day in the stand hunt but just wasn't in the cards.  Working all next weekend so this was the last good shot for me this year.  

Going down to South Ga last weekend of the season for a "doe weekend" on a friends farm.  That's my freezer filler each year.  Really hope to get a shot at a buck as it's been 3 years since I've taken a good buck.  

Keep us posted on the happenings at Paradise.


----------

